# συναισθηματικό ασανσέρ = emotional roller coaster



## La usurpadora (Jun 1, 2008)

Υποτίθεται, ότι είναι επίσημος όρος σε ψυχολογία, ψυχιατρική και λοιπά (έτσι μου τον λάνσαραν στο κείμενο)...
Ωστόσο, ούτε στα ελληνικά βλέπω πολύ πράγμα.
Μάλλον μιλάμε για έντονες και ακραίες μεταπτώσεις τις διάθεσης, κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα.
Αν έχετε καμία ιδέα, ακούω.
Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 1, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτό...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

Δεν το είχα δει στα ελληνικά, αλλά, αν και υπάρχει emotional elevator, θεωρώ πιο συνηθισμένο (κανονικό κλισέ) το *emotional roller coaster*.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 1, 2008)

Μπράβο καλέ! Να σπάω το κεφάλι μου από χτες;

Χίλια ευχαριστώ! :)


----------

